# Cape San Blas



## piscopath (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey guys I could use a little help here.I am spending next week at CSB and hope to do some surf fishing on the gulf side and wade fishing on the bayside - trout and reds.Any tips would be appreciated.Thanks in advance.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Where exactly are you going to be staying????


----------



## piscopath (Apr 20, 2011)

Scallop Cove Villas


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Spanish should be running up and down the beach. Kings a little farther out. Sharks may be thick. We took our kayaks last summer and had a blast. I think there is a rental place on the cape. Check at the gas/bait store there.


----------



## directdrive (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi: I fish down there on a regular basis both Gulf side and Bay side. Will you be wade fishing? If so, and if you are fishing the Bay, you can go down to the State Park and wade the grass flats. I typically have the best luck where the grass meets the sandy areas. I usually use a surface plug around the grass as it keeps me from fouling in the grass. It also is a great searching method. Plugs like the Zara Spook and Tsunamis are great. Remember, the water down there is gin clear. Long casts are the order of the day. If you have a boat or kayak, you can launch at the park or down near the "stumps" where the rocks are piled up. There is a fire tower on this cove and good grass and holes. Lots of specs and some reds there. The south end of the bay near this cove was used as a bombing range back when. There are sandy holes in the grass beds where the bombs hit. You can see where they are because the water will look different over them. They are magnets for predator fish. Have fun and report back on your success.


----------



## piscopath (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes, I will be wade fishing and love to toss the topwater.Is the water too clear for a DOA under a popping cork to be effective?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If you're on the bay side, looks like all you have to do is fish off the dock, that's a productive area, looks to be near the fire tower. The BP station is where you can rent the yaks and ask for fishing info, live shrimp, tackle. DOAs under a cork work well. HOWEVER, if the seagrass is "shedding" and floating, anything in the upper water column will be fouled bad. Weedless spoons/soft baits rigged w a weed guard should work. 
Pomps off the beach at the state park should be thick. Park at the public beach and look for the troughs. The bay side there next to the parking lot is another great spot for wade fishing. 
Good luck.


----------



## piscopath (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info , I 'LL post are a report when I get back.


----------

